# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  R-One, robotic assisted platform for percutaneous coronary intervention (PCI), Robocath SAS, Rouen, Normandie, France

## Airicist

Developer - Robocath SAS

robocath.com/product

Percutaneous coronary intervention on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

R-One by Robocath

Oct 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

R-One by Robocath

May 18, 2020

----------

